# Bodnik bows - resolving an issue with a new bow ( visible cracks )



## BlackBow2 (May 21, 2016)

I've just recently bought a longbow it's "Slick Stick" from Bodnik-bows Germany. When I was setting up an arrow rest I've noticed a crack in the bamboo laminates that goes over the middle part on the "back side" of the bow. Crack is ca. 4-5 inch. long and goes from shelf all the way down the handle through first layer of laminate bamboo. The crack is well sealed with fiberglass ( fiberglass is not cracked ) but is visible under it. Mast say that it look worst in the picture than in real life.
The bow has never been strung or shot. My question is: is it save to shoot or should I just sent it back straight away?







there is some kinda streak line on the upper limb, looks like it's in fiberglass itself 








Update: 5/23/2016 Monday - have email pictures to the support at Bearpaw-Products the official site for all Bodnik bows. Waiting for reply.


----------



## BlackBow2 (May 21, 2016)

Update: 5/25/2016 Wednesday - no reply... going to send the bow back today anyway... we'll see what happens.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Good service from them, his bows have the best warranty in the archery world so I don't see you having any issues.


----------



## bwd (Dec 6, 2013)

I would send it back for the crack, but the streaks are what they are. It's not uncommon for clear glass to have streaks, to some degree.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

They honour their warranties, I know first hand!

When I first moved to Canada my Hawk exploded on me and I got no joy for a few days so I re-sent an email without pictures and got replied straight away.

It looks like you are in Canada too, right? if that's the case get hold of their distributer here which is Dennis at GitRDone Archery in Calgary


----------



## BlackBow2 (May 21, 2016)

Thanks for the tip! I've shipped my bow to them last night, reply or no reply, just couldn't wait to do something about it. It's a first time for me ( buying a new bow that has a defect in it straight out of a box ) I just wanted to fix this as soon as possible but I'll email them again without pictures. It actually helps a lot to hear from someone who has a positive experience in dealing with them.


----------



## BlackBow2 (May 21, 2016)

Update: 5/31/2016 Still no response from support at Bearpaw-Products/Bodnik bows on any of my two emails! On their website you can actually track your email and I can see they've got it but no reply... I'm beginning to think there is no support team... 
It's been a week since I've send back my bow, which by the way cost me a lot of money to ship it to them, now it an expensive bow, they could've at least acknowledge somehow that my bow has arrived or something... nothing!


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

You can talk direct with Henry Bodnik on Facebook if you have a FB account, if not I can drop him a line, pm me with details of email name used.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Steve, thank you so much for your help in this matter.


----------



## BlackBow2 (May 21, 2016)

Update: I have resived email from Support-Team today this is the email:

* we are very sorry that you have reason for complaint. I will discuss the complaint with our bow maker and 
give you as soon as possible an answer.

Best regards, 
Daniela *

What ever answer will be I have ( seven days ago ) already sent my bow to them it should be there today/tomorrow. I don't know what happens then? Would they let me know they got my bow or do I have to send one more email, now explaining that the bow has been sent to bearpaw-products? I guess I'll wait a few days and if nothing... I'll try to contact H Bodnik on FB. 
Thanks Steve for your help!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Relax a little.

It looks like you have a clear case for a defect. The time and hassle is there, but these things happen.

Given that others have had good support experience, you probably will too.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I spoke with Henry today, he's all over his service team about this, things should move a little smoother now. Don't worry Henry Bodnik is passionate about the sport and his bows, he will make it right.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

**theme music from 'The A-Team' kicks in**


----------



## BlackBow2 (May 21, 2016)

Update 6/2/2016 got another answer from support team today: 

*please excuse the late reply.

We will as soon as possible to build you a new sheet.
For the settlement I please need the following data.

A copy of the invoice.
The serial number of the bow.
The draw weight.
Execution. (RH or LH)
The arc length.
Your complete address incl. your telephone number.

Usually the complaints about the dealer would have to be handled. To minimize processing time, we will make the direct.

For further questions I am always at your disposal.

Best regards, 
Daniela *

needles to say feel very happy :teeth: and not just because my bow will be taking care of but that I don't have to loose confidence in Bodnik bows products in general! Even if it is my first Bodnik bow I've been following their company for a while now and had/have a plans on purchasing in the future more bows from them. I want to thank everyone on this forum and especially Steve Morley for your support and help! Also a big Thank you to Henry Bodnik for his personal involvement! 
I will make another update when the bow gets back to me.
P.S. BarneySlayer what's "The A-Team"?... just kidding!:wink:


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

That's great news! Really wanting to get a bearpaw, and this just makes that choice easier.


----------



## BlackBow2 (May 21, 2016)

Just a short update: yesterday got email: 

*many thanks for your response.
The new bow is made as soon as possible. I send the bow then freight free to ...address... . But the recipient must pay the customs duties.

Best wishes *

can't wait to get it!


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I sure am glad this is working out for you.


----------



## BlackBow2 (May 21, 2016)

Halfcawkt said:


> I sure am glad this is working out for you.


Thanks for your support! Appreciated!:wave3:


----------



## BlackBow2 (May 21, 2016)

Just a short update: got email today:

* the new bow is finished and will be shipped as soon as possible.

Best regards, * 

I'm so looking forward to receive it! I've never shot any of Bodnik bows before so I can't wait to shoot it! I'll do a review of the bow when I get it.


----------



## BlackBow2 (May 21, 2016)

Last update: Three days ago my new bow has arrived. Bodnik bows stood by their warranty and quickly and professionally resolved the issue and that is what professionalism is about. It is not just to make a good bow but if something like this happens also to correct the mistake, to make it right, and let's be honest this type of mistakes happens even with a high end bows from big names companies. So, a few final wards for those who maybe like me is looking into buying their first Bodnik bow and while researching them has found this thread, do not be discourage by my experience go ahead and perches it I'm sure you will be very happy with your new bow! I personally would not hesitate for a second to buy another bow from this bower!

































Once again thank you everyone for your support and help and thank you Bodnik Bows!


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

That, sir, is a great looking bow! I knew this would turn out for you... I hope you shoot it as well as it looks.


----------

